# Gathering interest in a Wisconsin Open



## Overtime (Feb 25, 2010)

I'm looking to see how interested people would be if I were to host a Wisconsin Open before I contact the WCA about hosting.

Cost will depend on if and how quickly I could get together a new student org to host and if not where I were to get it hosted.

Thanks,
James


----------



## iSpinz (Feb 25, 2010)

Put up a poll. I would probably be there.

(BTW, did you get the cube?)


----------



## gamemeister27 (Feb 25, 2010)

Depends on what city, but I probably would be able to attend.


----------



## JackJ (Feb 25, 2010)

I would be very interested. I live near Wisconsin Dells. It would probably be best to have it in the summer since the Iowa Open 2010, is on April 24.


----------



## gamemeister27 (Feb 25, 2010)

JackJ said:


> I would be very interested. I live near Wisconsin Dells. It would probably be best to have it in the summer since the Iowa Open 2010, is on April 24.



This is exactly what I was thinking. Man, I'll probably make like....4 or 5 comps if everything works out. Iowa, Wisconsin, Chicago, and US Nats (my sister is in Boston) plus any that might appear in MN.


----------



## Bryan (Feb 25, 2010)

JackJ said:


> I would be very interested. I live near Wisconsin Dells. It would probably be best to have it in the summer since the Iowa Open 2010, is on April 24.



Yeah, there will also be a competition in Rochester, MN sometime during the summer. A competition at the Dells would be awesome! Maybe some hotel would let us use their conference room if people were staying there.....might be a mid-week competition when they're not as crowded. But it would be a fun place for everyone and their families.


----------



## iSpinz (Feb 25, 2010)

Bryan said:


> JackJ said:
> 
> 
> > I would be very interested. I live near Wisconsin Dells. It would probably be best to have it in the summer since the Iowa Open 2010, is on April 24.
> ...


----------



## Carson (Feb 25, 2010)

10 Hours away... and I've never been to Wisconsin. Hmm... will have to marinate on this one for awhile.


----------



## RyanO (Feb 25, 2010)

If pyraminx is an event I would think pretty hard about going.


----------



## Anthony (Feb 25, 2010)

RyanO said:


> If pyraminx is an event I would think pretty hard about going.



2 rounds at MIT. That never happens...

See you there!


----------



## Overtime (Feb 25, 2010)

If I were to host, it would be in Whitewater. I found out that I can get one of the orgs to "sponsor" me and get the room for free. I'm looking at early May for the event

and yes, I did get my cube, I like it.


----------



## RyanO (Feb 25, 2010)

There are so many competitions in the US now. I don't have time to practice new stuff in between, heh.


----------



## JackJ (Feb 25, 2010)

My dad works at the Wilderness. (commenly featured for its 83 or so water slides on the Travel Channel) He's worked there since 2005. He said he'd ask how much it would cost to rent one of the conference rooms today at work.


----------



## JackJ (Feb 25, 2010)

well... it's around $500 soo... i don't think a conference room in the Dells would be a good idea.


----------



## Overtime (Feb 26, 2010)

That's because the Dells are a super expensive touristy place, no offense. The prices are insane everywhere there.


----------



## blah (Feb 26, 2010)

RyanO said:


> There are so many competitions in the US *now*.


:confused:


----------



## Bryan (Feb 26, 2010)

Overtime said:


> I'm looking at early May for the event


When in May? That makes it really close to Iowa, so having it it May would make things extremely busy for me.



JackJ said:


> well... it's around $500 soo... i don't think a conference room in the Dells would be a good idea.



You just have to convince them it's a way to fill rooms. Perhaps they could hold the "Geek Olympics", and see if a juggling competition, chess competition, and other competitions would like to come.


----------



## cincyaviation (Feb 27, 2010)

Bryan said:


> JackJ said:
> 
> 
> > I would be very interested. I live near Wisconsin Dells. It would probably be best to have it in the summer since the Iowa Open 2010, is on April 24.
> ...


yes!


----------



## Cyrus C. (Feb 27, 2010)

Yes, I can probably make it, & probably bring along a friend or 2. Unless the competition is during BSA Jamboree (Late July-Early August), but that's during Nationals, so you'd lose people from farther east anyway.


----------



## JackJ (Feb 27, 2010)

Going along with what Cyrus said: Maybe we should even shoot for September. Having it at Whitewater would attract more Chicago solver sthen the Dells.


----------



## Bryan (Feb 27, 2010)

JackJ said:


> Going along with what Cyrus said: Maybe we should even shoot for September. Having it at Whitewater would attract more Chicago solver sthen the Dells.



The Dells is slightly over an hour beyond Whitewater. If someone from Chicago isn't going to go because of a 3:25 trip instead of a 2:10, they're probably not serious cubers anyway, and may not show up in Whitewater either. They seem to make it to Indian competitions, and that's 3 hours.

I just think the Dells would be a better location where people could take a mini-vacation there and cube one day, and then do some fun activities the other days.

Besides, Amtrak runs through Wisconsin Dells.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Feb 27, 2010)

Yea, don't have it in september, I might've been able to convince my parents to vacation there, plus then it's back in the school year. How about June?


----------



## JackJ (Feb 27, 2010)

Say we did have it in the Dells. I think it would be better if we had it at a smaller hotel. Or we could have it at the local library.


----------



## blindcubefreak (Mar 13, 2010)

i will go. i live in williams bay wisconsin and its like 30 mins from there. there is no doubt, but put it on a weekend.


----------

